# Anyone know anything about Wasps?



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

I was at the garden center this afternoon when I ran across this monster.









This has to be one of the biggest wasps I have ever seen. Its body was heavy and thick. It's wings were very long and the body was very colorful. My cell phone camera didn't do this one justice. 









Could this wasp be a queen? Not sure if they have a hierarchy like bees. Anyone know? Just wonder.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure but looks like a hornet to me?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks like this link.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CB89B21A18590B5665019E88C9B124683&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like a Japanese Hornet to me. They hurt when they sting.


----------



## mick&nan (Jan 15, 2012)

bald faced hornet. fought them last year,but didnt get stung. they tried invading my hives.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc....0l4.0.0.0.3735...........0.wrYMFBmVLCM&pbx=1


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

lol japanese hornet.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

OK, that Japaness Giant Hornet is just horrible. The Yak-Killer? And those picture of it crawling on a persons hand? No thanks. Can you image what that sounds like when it gets squished? Or the mess it makes on your windshield?


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

My vote is it's a German Wasp.
We have these here in KY & they are something.
They swoop in and grab workers from the entrance of the hive and carry them off.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

we call them hornets....all I know is they feel like you got hit with a nail gun when they sting


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Early in the season, it could be a queen and yes, she will be bigger than the average worker.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

ChasWG said:


> I was at the garden center this afternoon when I ran across this monster.
> 
> View attachment 5757


First off...Wonderful pictures

Is is definitely a German yellow jacket, most likely Vespula germanica. Yes it is a foundress aka queen. 

I know lots of people here have a disdain for these wasps, but if you can step back a little, they're magnificent creatures in their own right.


----------

